# [SOLVED] Problems Resetting Password for Comcast (Netgear) Modem CG814WG v2



## cnankivell (Feb 1, 2009)

I recently purchased a Comcast (Netgear) Wireless Modem CG814WG v2, and have set it up through Comcast (the hard-wire connection is how I'm currently connected to the Internet), but can't access the router's settings to access it wirelessly. 

I've tried using the default user (admin)/password ("password" or 1234), and have tried multiple times to reset the router to restore the factory settings but have not had any luck (tried both the rest button and also tried unplugging it and resetting it at the same time).

I'd sincerely appreciate any advice/guidance you can offer to help get past this challenge.

Chuck


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Problems Resetting Password for Comcast (Netgear) Modem CG814WG v2*

Hi Chuck,
Thanks you for posting a thread.
Sorry for the delay.
Try using "comcast" for user
and "1234" for password.

Let me know if that gets you in.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problems Resetting Password for Comcast (Netgear) Modem CG814WG v2*

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cnankivell (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Problems Resetting Password for Comcast (Netgear) Modem CG814WG v2*

Thanks Bill,
The "Comcast" did the trick and the wireless modem is working perfectly.

Thanks for the help!
Chuck


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Problems Resetting Password for Comcast (Netgear) Modem CG814WG v2*

HI Chuck,
Glad I could help.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

